# Jno Stockes Pocket Watch



## gray751 (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi, totally new to the forum so need all the help i can get.Basicaly my wife was left this pocket watch amongst some other items and would love to know more about it.I have managed to open up all case and engraved on the back is Jno Stokes Macclesfield.Theres also a number on the bottom 1486.Theres the words slow and fast but fast is spelt faft does this mean its old.The back case has assay marks of a lion,a shield and the letter b.Then below these are three letters RKR.Have taken pics but how do i upload?.Any help would be great,regards graham.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Click onto the first page of the forum, and two down from the top there is a "PINNED" topic explaining how to post pictures - - a full tutorial in fact. :yes:

Google on "GOLD Hallmarks" or "SILVER Hallmarks" for more info on what you are seeing on the back of the case, depending on if it's silver or gold of course, that should also give you the year of manufacture of the case - - not necessarily the complete watch - - watchmakers often made movements to fit cases bought in from outside suppliers. 

With the year, running a Google on the year, watchmakers and Macclesfield may produce results via a geneaology site or the Census records, often watchmakers would live on the premises they also worked from, especialy in the 19th century if the date is in the 1800's or thereabouts. 

A process of elimination - basically followingwhat info you have or can learn. Good Lck in your quest :yes:


----------



## gray751 (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi, many thanks for the tips.I followed your advice and googled for info.It dates the watch case to 1838 and was made in macclesfield by the family of john stokes.If i get a magnifying glass and catch the inside of the case you can make out faint rows of numbers but not sure what these mean?.I tried to wind anti clockwise but it seems fully wound,also the coiled spring behind the wheel is broken but the chain is still present.Would love to see it working.Sorry to mither but do you have a rough idea of what this kind of repair would cost,would it be more than value of watch.Regards Graham


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Google on Woodland Technical and drop an e-mail to Greg there foradvice on repairs etc., but don't expect repairs to be quick and easy on something like this, it sounds like a classic piece and needs people who can give it TLC. :yes:

Try also Steve Burrage at Rytetime, again a Google, and drop an e-mail for advice as above.

This is not the kind of thing to take into the local shopping Mall to the quickfix battery guy there, oe even into one of the High street jewellery folks, they'll only send it to someonje like Greg or Steve anyways, and add on their Premium charge for doing so.

Faint numbers scratched inside the casebacks on these types of watch are often watchmakers repair marks and dates of servicing, but only mean much to the oruigial watchmaker who did the work.


----------



## gray751 (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi Mel, many thanks for your help.I will contact the relevant person to get some idea of repair costs and timescales.Bit of a dinosaur in the picture uploads but daughters a teacher so will get her to upload them forme


----------



## gray751 (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi Mel, posted these pics, hooefully you'll be able to see them. Would appreciate your opion on them. THANKS

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?saved=1


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Well Graham, it';s *NOT* in the nicest condition, but may be rescue-able before it goes any further, but it definitely needs breathed upon by oneof the good guys like Steve or Greg. :yes:

Financially it may not be totally viable, but if it has sentimental/family heirloom value, then cost doesn't really come into things too much!

I'll give you an example, I currently have seven or eight Timex watches, essentially the same watch, but all with differing problems. I've spent maybe Â£45 so far on these from ebay and other sources, in an effort to find enough spares to fix my "childhood" TIMEX I bought with my first week's wages back in about 1959 - - - - one day I'll have it running again and with enough spare bracelet links for it to fit my (expanded) wrist again. Cost isn't important, nor is the finished value in terms of what it might make if sold again?

Take Care Graha, have a good Christmjas and let us know how you get on if you decid to get it running agian.


----------

